# Frozen Sand fleas



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

So, I was thinking, dangerous I know.



Anyways, I have a few hours before work (3pm- 11pm shift) that I can head out to the beach and since I have to go to work so early, I hate to try and fish and then have to call it short, so I was planning on heading out and catching some "fleas".



My idea is two-fold. One I could catch plenty during the week to freeze and re-use during the weekend when I can fish, but from reading a ton of posts most fish dont like frozen, dead sand fleas. So therefore I was thinking of using them as chum for sheephead. I dont have a boat so I cant go barnacle scraping, so figured I could freeze all I catch, head out to Bob Sykes on the weekend, thaw and crush a few then drop a load near the pilings. Kinda stir up the fish for some better action.



Think this would work, help any? Also is a dead, frozen sand flea good for anything else other than letting Badazzchef and the guys at Hotspots fry them up and eat them oke kidding, those guys are awesome and I love reading all of their posts.


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

frozen fleas can work well if you "prepare" them before freezing. i may have the process wrong, but basically you can take a coffee can, punch several holes in the bottom, fill with sandfleas, pour boiling water incan. i guess this is just enough time to blanch the fleas w/o cooking them. seems they dethaw better that way. i read it in fs and it has worked for me. i dont do the coffe can thing but that was the suggestion for timing the blanching. 

as far as sheepie chum, next time you crack open your own oysters, save the slimy shells and put them in a burlap sack and beat the hell out of them with a sledge hammer. freeze the shells and next time you go, voila! you have sheepie chum. just remember to NOT clean the oyster shells. and DO layer several plastic bags so the shells dont poke through and stink up your freezer.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually freeze some if I catch a lot to use when I can't catch any. I've caught plenty of fish on frozen fleas.

Last spring there were no sand fleas anywhere to be had. This year I've frozen several dozen so I won't be caught short again.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have heard about cooking the fleas sounds interesting


----------

